# Can't beat the (Gold) Rush!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

By now, I’m sure anyone who knows me realizes that I do have a soft spot for MPC kits. The good folks at MPC seem to have been on the same wavelength as me when it comes to what makes a great car kit. Good interior detail, bizarre subject matter and a heaping helping of ‘zeitgeist’ are all essential. 

They must also have known that I LOVE street vans, since they made a bus-tonne of them back in the day. Mind you, there were a lot of the real things back then too! More than any other maker, I think, MPC really seemed to embrace Vannin’, and that means there are a lot of good (well, interesting, at least) van kits out there.

Recently, Round 2 reissued one: Bad Company. This was the 1982 annual of the mid-‘70s Dodge van. However, there were many other Dodge street vans before Bad Company. One of the rarer ones seems to be Gold Rush, a completely crazy custom van that could only have arisen from MPC in the ‘70s. My brother managed to snag me a copy, and I present to you an out of box review for this wild roller at the link below.

For whatever reason, I don’t seem to be able to find many other reviews of this thing, so maybe it’s been forgotten? Well, I couldn’t let that stand! Check it out, and rest assured, THIS THING WILL GET BUILT!!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/mo...views/mpc-124-gold-rush-custom-dodge-van-oob/*


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Woof! There are sooo many nice things about this MPC kit brother, I love the box art :thumbsup: , then you have the stylized Kiss Z, the "Gold Rush" decals...

When I pass on, I want "After the Gold Rush" as sung by my 3 Babies playing :thumbsup: this...

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search...h+video&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-002


----------

